# the Beginning of my Halloween Carousel



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

I was so inspired by Devils chariot making his Scarousel that I finally am making mine , I have a different concept to his but none the less...I am taking Childrend riding horses and converting them into Halloween horses, I may have riders on them as well to represent the Style of horse to tie it all together, the Structure will come in the spring. So far I have a headless horseman horse, and a Pirate sea horse, others may include a skelly horse and possibly a frankenhorse?? herse the photos so far and a link to others

















http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=848


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Loving your "Hippocampus"  Where are you finding the horses for your project ?


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

bobzilla said:


> Loving your "Hippocampus"  Where are you finding the horses for your project ?


i have the same question. They are looking sweet! Keep up the good work!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Very nice. You apparently work at an incredible pace, lol. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Those look really great!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

This thing is going to be awesome. Great work. How about a scarecrow horse?


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

I found the horses at garage sales ,flee markets , second hand stores, people selling them online ... a few years ago, I think I found about a dozen or so had made some into artwork carousel pieces that i sold, others are in my home as decoration pieces so I had allot of them left over from then, I have always had a passion for carousels and once I saw devils Chariot scareousel project I knew I was bound to make one, I have two for my hearse carriage that I use, and 4 for this project , Its taken about 3-4 days to create Each horse now that I look at them I dont know if they need the riders


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

What a cool idea.....nice work there....I can't wait to see the final prop...!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow! that's neat idea! They look great!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Both horses look great, but I especially like the Pirate Sea Horse, beautiful! Look forward to seeing your progress with this project.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

YES....very nice


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

*carousel horse #3 Skelly horse*

the next horse i have started is the skeleton horse had some 1/2 inch closed cell foam to create 3d bones onto the horse, added a old reaper scythe for adornment and some skulls to the saddle one side is almost complete


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OOooooo..the hip bones look like skulls, too! I like this a lot!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

UN FRICKEN BELIEVABLE!!!!! This is awesome. Your work never ceases to amaze me. I wish I lived close enough to see if in person. AWESOME!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully done!


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Trishaanne- Im sure you dont want to live close its - 35 celcius in Edmonton or -31 farenheit right now wherever you are from I'm sure its not that cold thanks for your comments If you want to visit Edmonton though we do have the worlds largest mall like a mini disney land inside, but come in summer otherwise bring thermal clothes


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the warning..LOL. It makes the 42 degrees here today feel warm! I really would like to see it in person tho. Maybe someday!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Was this a rocking horse (underneath) to begin with??


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

debbie5 if you go ont my profile page it shows all the horses i have made, but to answer your question yes


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's cool, really like this one!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Stop it, you're making us all look bad


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That came out great.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Damn nice work, very impressive work. This will be a totally cool prop, no one else I bet will have one. Very cool idea.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

It looks awesome. i'm going a similar direction after the new year!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is some really nice work HC! I bet you can't wait until next year. Maybe you should make a reindeer version for your winter landscape!


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

I dont do Christmas, too f-ing cold up here to go outside


----------

